# TMASF - Temas Resources Corp.



## BigMacAttack (15 September 2021)

Temas Resources Corp. (CSE: TMAS) (OTCQB: TMASF) is responding to the growing global demand for iron ore and two strategically important minerals — titanium and vanadium. Temas Resources properties are located in the stable, mining-friendly jurisdiction of Quebec (Canada) bordering Vermont, Maine, and New York State (U.S.) in an area known as the Grenville Geological Province – home to Lac Tio, the largest solid ilmenite deposit in the world.









						Temas Resources Corp.
					

Temas Resources Corp. (CSE: TMAS) (OTCQB: TMASF) is responding to the growing global demand for iron ore, titanium and vanadium.




					howardgroupinc.com
				




Different Assets: http://temasresources.com/our-business/

*ORF Technologies

MetaLeach™

Piskanja Boron Project

La Blache Fe-Ti-V Project

Lac Brule Ti-Fe-V Project*


----------



## BigMacAttack (15 September 2021)

*Temas Resources Acquires 100% of the High-Grade Lac Brule Fe-Ti-V Project*






						Temas Resources Acquires 100% of the High-Grade Lac Brule Fe-Ti-V Project
					

Temas Resources Corp. (CSE: TMAS, OTCQB: TMASF, FSE: 26P) (the “Company” or “Temas Resources”), is pleased to announce that it has completed the acquisition of 36 mineral claims in Quebec, the Lac Brule property; 35 claims by staking, and by purchasing one claim. Total cost for staking and...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (8 October 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF


Temas Resources and Erin Ventures Commission an Updated PEA and Advance the Licensing Process on the Piskanja Boron Project







						Temas Resources and Erin Ventures Commission an Updated PEA and Advance the Licensing Process on the Piskanja Boron Project
					

Temas Resources Corp. (“Temas”)  is pleased to report that it and its strategic partner, Erin Ventures Inc. (“Erin”) , have jointly commissioned an updated Preliminary Economic Assessment (PEA) for the Piskanja Boron Project. It is anticipated that the updated PEA should be complete over the...




					howardgroupinc.com
				





#temasresources #pea #boron #piskanja #Serbia #mining #resource #mineral #minerals


----------



## BigMacAttack (15 October 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF  CEO of Temas Resources Discusses High Potential Piskanja Boron Project






						CEO of Temas Resources Discusses High Potential Piskanja Boron Project
					

It should be only a matter of a few months before Temas expects to have a Preliminary Economic Assessment (PEA) in hand for its Piskanja Boron project in Serbia.   This was a key point that was discussed in a recent interview between Grant Howard, President of The Howard




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#temasresources #boron #Piskanja #Serbia #mining #minerals #pea #cse


----------



## BigMacAttack (3 November 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF - Why Are Insiders Buying Temas Resources?






						Why Are Insiders Buying Temas Resources?
					

The market always likes to see insiders buying up stock and with that in mind, investors would best be served to pay attention to Temas Resources. Company management has been active buyers as of late, accumulating over 300,000 shares in the past two months. When asked why the




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#temasresources #boron #Piskanja #Serbia #mining #minerals #pea #cse #insiderbuying #orftechnology


----------



## BigMacAttack (17 November 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Temas Resources Announces Appointment of Robert Schafer as Executive Chairman






						Temas Resources Announces Appointment of Robert Schafer as Executive Chairman
					

Temas Resources Corp. (“Temas”)  is pleased to announce that Robert Schafer has been appointed as the Executive Chairman of the Board of Directors. Mr. Schafer has more than 30 years of experience working internationally in business development and exploration roles with major and junior mining...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (24 November 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF  Temas Resources Director Addresses Technologies To Solve “Problem Child” Ore Deposits






						Temas Resources Director Addresses Technologies To Solve “Problem Child” Ore Deposits
					

Robert Schafer’s credentials, awards and experience fill several pages and he’s pretty much “seen it all” when it comes to the resource sector. Robert recently assumed the title of Executive Chairman of Temas Resources and in large part because of the company’s development of new technologies...




					howardgroupinc.com
				




#temas #temasresources #oredeposit #ore #mining #minerals #metals #commodities #iron #vanadium #titanium #tech #technology #technologies #cse #otcqb


----------



## BigMacAttack (21 December 2021)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Temas Resources; Reviewing the Company's Previous Year & What to Look Forward to Next Year



#temasresources


----------



## BigMacAttack (4 February 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Temas Leading the Way with a Proven Environmentally Friendly Titanium-Iron-Vanadium Hydrometallurgical Recovery Process









						Temas Leading the Way with a Proven Environmentally Friendly Titanium-Iron-Vanadium Hydrometallurgical Recovery Process
					

VANCOUVER, British Columbia, February 2, 2022 – Temas Resources Corp. (“Temas” or the “Company”, CSE: TMAS, OTCBQ: TMASF) is pleased to present its break-through patented and licensed hydrometallurgical process developed in conjunction with its technology partners, ORF Technologies Inc. and...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (17 March 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF - Temas Resources Provides Corporate Update










						Temas Resources Provides Corporate Update - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (27 April 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Temas Resources Moves Closer to Commercialization Of ORF Hydrometallurgical Technology









						Temas Resources Moves Closer to Commercialization Of ORF Hydrometallurgical Technology - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (20 May 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Boron Is Not Boring -


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 June 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Superb Economics & The Potential For A World Class Boron Project Temas Resources & Erin Ventures Announce PEA Results For Serbian Boron Project










						Superb Economics & The Potential For A World Class Boron Project Temas Resources & Erin Ventures Announce PEA Results For Serbian Boron Project - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## BigMacAttack (29 July 2022)

$TMAS.CN | $TMASF Temas Successfully Produces High Purity Titanium Dioxide From Pilot Plant Testwork









						Temas Successfully Produces High Purity Titanium Dioxide From Pilot Plant Testwork - Howard Group Inc
					

The HOWARD GROUP provides Investor Relations Engagement Programs, Capital Markets Advisory, Corporate & Digital Communications services for emerging & established public and select private companies.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------

